# Would this stock list work?



## OddballFishCoveter (Aug 18, 2011)

Hello saltwater fish keepers,

In the very far future, I've had thoughts of having my first saltwater tank, a small one at only 10 gallons. After searching through Live Aquaria and doing some research on the fish that caught my eye, I have a stock list that I was wondering if it would work out:

One or two Yellowhead Jawfish
3-5 Neon Gobies
And a CUC of:
a Green Lettuce Sea Slug
an Electric Blue Leg Hermit Crab and/or Dwarf Blue Leg Hermit
a Cerith Snail

Is this list too large for a 10 gallon? Are there species that are incompatible with each other?


----------



## ladayen (Jun 21, 2011)

The crab would probably eat and/or kill everything except maybe the jawfish, not familiar with that one.


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

OddballFishCoveter said:


> Hello saltwater fish keepers,
> 
> One or two Yellowhead Jawfish
> 3-5 Neon Gobies
> ...


I have personally never had issues with the Blue Leg Hermit species killing livestock, with the exception of snails, which they kill and take over their shells. That being said, I would suggest removing the crab, because the Cerith Snail will bring move value to the mix.

I have no experience withthe Green Lettuce Sea Slug, so I can't comment on that. However, the remainder of the list looks reasonable. The key is going to be establishing a good depth of sand and cramming that tank with live rock, while at the same time keeping enough water flow and circulation in the tank to prevent detritus buildup. This is what makes small tanks so difficult... nutrient accumulation is much more difficult to prevent, and usually leads to serious algae outbreaks long term. Your short term success, over a period of 12 to 18 months, shouldn't be to overwhelming.

All that being said, I would strongly consider a larger tank. Even if you have to go with a 20 extra high, which has the same floorprint as a 10 gallon, that would be better than a 10.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

OddballFishCoveter said:


> Hello saltwater fish keepers,
> 
> In the very far future, I've had thoughts of having my first saltwater tank, a small one at only 10 gallons. After searching through Live Aquaria and doing some research on the fish that caught my eye, I have a stock list that I was wondering if it would work out:
> 
> ...


 Your good. That'll work.


----------



## OddballFishCoveter (Aug 18, 2011)

Thanks guys, your feedback is very appreciated.

And a tall 20 gallon would certainly be feasible in place of a 10 gallon, especially since I expect a well-paying job by the time I consider actually setting up this tank. Again, thanks everyone.


----------

